# Will any of these make a good skeeter pee?



## milbrosa (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to start my first skeeter pee very soon when I rack off one of the wines I've got fermenting right now. I have several choices for the yeast slurry, all from red wines that are still in primary fermentation.

Are any of these unsuitable yeast slurry candidates? Which might work best? 

1) Winexpert Limited Edition Italian Dolcetto, Red Star Premier Cuvee yeast, oak sawdust.

2) Mosti Mondial All-Juice Carmenere, Lalvin EC-1118 yeast, no oak, has a raisin pack from an Amarone kit added.

3) Cellar Craft Red Mount Cabernet Sauvignon, Lalvin EC-1118, lots of oak chips, grape skin pack is in a mesh bag that can be easily removed.

4) Mosti Mondial Renaissance Amarone, Lalvin EC-1118, no oak, has 4 kg of finely chopped grape skins mixed in with no bag.

Will the oak sawdust or chips, grape skins, or raisins that are left behind in the slurry cause a problem for the skeeter pee? Will any of those choices above make a good pee?


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 6, 2012)

Note to Milbrosa...

You do not have to use a slurry. I never have. I think Lon's original formula was for making the Skeeter Pee as cheaply as possible. They say the slurry imparts a bit of the old wine's flavor to the Pee. I don't want that, as I like to work with a "blank slate" when making my Pee. Just personal preference.

Carry on!

Dave


----------



## Arne (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe I would use the slurry that comes from the wine I like the best. Other than that any of them should work fine. Arne.


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 6, 2012)

I used a Sauv. Blanc slurry for mine and I really like it.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 6, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Note to Milbrosa...
> 
> You do not have to use a slurry. I never have. I think Lon's original formula was for making the Skeeter Pee as cheaply as possible. They say the slurry imparts a bit of the old wine's flavor to the Pee. I don't want that, as I like to work with a "blank slate" when making my Pee. Just personal preference.
> 
> ...



True, I could do it that way, but with a slurry, you have a greatly multiplied yeast count to get fermentation started. Starting with fresh yeast instead of a slurry is something I'd like to try, but I first want to try it on a slurry.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 6, 2012)

Arne said:


> I believe I would use the slurry that comes from the wine I like the best. Other than that any of them should work fine. Arne.



The problem is that I'd have to wait about a year to decide which of them I like best. By then, the slurry will be no good. 

Do you think the residual oak or raisins or grape skins will negatively affect the pee?


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 6, 2012)

harleydmn said:


> I used a Sauv. Blanc slurry for mine and I really like it.



I don't have a white wine this time around. In fact, I've only ever done one white wine. I'm not all that fond of them.


----------

